

Page Layers - Convert websites to layered Photoshop PSDs - kreutz
http://www.ralfebert.de/apps/page-layers-photoshop-osx-website-screenshots/

======
ralfebert
Wow! I just decided 4 days ago that I would do at least 5 things _every day_
to improve or promote my apps.

To put the focus on putting my time in, not on getting immediate
gratification. Like sending out a promo code for the app to an editor every
day instead of checking the website statistics every day.

To get rid of my perfectionism, good enough is good enough. Like recording the
demo video yesterday, which is FAR from perfect and deciding it's good enough,
I'll put it out, I can always put out a better version later.

I take waking up and finding myself on the front page of HN as a sign that I
should continue doing that :)

------
kevinconroy
Most designers that I've worked will have manually created a layered PSD file
that the site's design is based from.

However, overtime this file can become out of date - or can get lost if you
change designers or programmers.

Seems like this is a great way to restore your photoshop file from the working
HTML. Would be amazing if it could link up to the vector graphic files as
well. Smart Objects are perhaps the best thing to happen to Photoshop since
layers.

------
freddywang
Text content should be converted to PSD Text Element. Some of CSS effects are
better represented using PSD Layer Style effects. Check out the complete PSD
file format here: [http://www.adobe.com/devnet-
apps/photoshop/fileformatashtml/...](http://www.adobe.com/devnet-
apps/photoshop/fileformatashtml/PhotoshopFileFormats.htm)

I haven't really try LZW compression for the image data, but it seems that
generated PSD file for a single webpage is extremely huge (multi megabytes PSD
file). Standard Photoshop App generate image data with mostly Packbit
compression. There is probably room to improve on that.

------
sandGorgon
Could you build this into a web-service that non-Mac using folks could use ?
Maybe you could use Amazon "Requester Pays" and Devpay [1] to make money out
of the service.

[1]
[http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonDevPay/latest/DevPay...](http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonDevPay/latest/DevPayDeveloperGuide/S3RequesterPays.html)

------
holgersindbaek
This looks awesome dude. Looks like you also have some other nice apps up
there. Can you make a living from the sales?

~~~
ralfebert
Not yet, but it makes a nice extra income every month. To make a living I also
offer Git and iOS training classes in Germany. Combination of teaching and
building my own apps makes me happy :)

------
julien_c
Once again, a pity the Mac App Store doesn't offer a way to try before buying
(at least at that price point) -- I'd like to see what it does with text,
notably, Google Web Fonts (rendered to Bitmap? Automatic downloading of Google
Web Fonts to Photoshop?)

------
grimtrigger
Very cool. One of those "why didn't I think of that" apps.

------
grey-area
The strapline on your web page should be: _Converts your website into
photoshop layers_ Not: _Converts your website in photoshop layers_

~~~
ralfebert
Thanks, I'll fix this today!

------
brennenHN
I usually want to go the other way...

------
prezjordan
Wow. Powerful stuff. What's the technology behind this? Native Cocoa code?

~~~
ralfebert
Yes, Objective C with a little bit of JavaScript.

------
joshualastdon
This is some cool tech! Really see myself using this.

------
JosephRedfern
What rendering engine is this using?

~~~
ralfebert
WebKit/Safari

